# Dog eating Mulberries



## LoveMyBirdDog

We have a huge Mullberry tree in the back yard. All the little delicious berries are ripe this time of year. Every day when I let my dog out he runs straight to the Mulberry tree and will graze under it, eating the fallen berries as long as I let him. I don't think it is causing any problems. I've seen no diarrhea or vomiting. Has anyone ever heard of a dog doing this before? And do y'all think it is okay?


----------



## Dogstar

As long as the mulberries are ripe, you shouldn't have any problems. 

Eating 25% of your body weight in UNRIPE mulberries apparently can cause hallucinations in dogs.


----------



## nikkilugi

Dogstar said:


> As long as the mulberries are ripe, you shouldn't have any problems.
> 
> Eating 25% of your body weight in UNRIPE mulberries apparently can cause hallucinations in dogs.


What about humans? Good thing I didn't know that in high school, lol. 

We had tons of Mulberry trees in our yard when I was a kid. Mulberrys are pretty good ripened and natural but my mom once tried to make a mulberry pie - all I can say is YUCK!


----------



## Dogstar

I have no idea, but I suspect that most people could not, proportionately, consume the same amount of unripe mulberries that a typical corgi ("Hmm, this doesn't taste very good but I KNOW it's food and boy there's a lot of it!") can.


----------



## Marsh Muppet

The ripe mulberries that fall to the ground will ferment in warm weather. We had a couple of big trees at one place we lived, and you could smell a strong scent of mulberry wine all over the yard. We had a large flock of Mourning Doves who would eat the fermented berries, get drunk, and stagger all over the place.


----------



## cubby14

LoveMyBirdDog said:


> We have a huge Mullberry tree in the back yard. All the little delicious berries are ripe this time of year. Every day when I let my dog out he runs straight to the Mulberry tree and will graze under it, eating the fallen berries as long as I let him. I don't think it is causing any problems. I've seen no diarrhea or vomiting. Has anyone ever heard of a dog doing this before? And do y'all think it is okay?


 I have that same situation. I have a husky puppy who loves eating the fallen mulberries under my tree-so much as a matter of fact that she has a doggie pool that she would fill up with berries and smash them like wine with her feet. What a mess- but it is fun for her. She would not graze under the tree for berries- just take a few to eat- go play- then come back for more. She still drinks and eats normally- HOWEVER- her stools turn black and runny. I was told by the vet that these berries are nontoxic and are not really harmful but if I want her bowel issue to cease, the berry eating must cease also. I have never had problems with her hallucinating or getting dizzy at all. Just the stool issue. So as long as it is not serious, I figure the summer is short-lived and she can stop eating them when the berries are all gone. 
cubby14


----------



## Marsh Muppet

Dogstar said:


> As long as the mulberries are ripe, you shouldn't have any problems.
> 
> Eating 25% of your body weight in UNRIPE mulberries apparently can cause hallucinations in dogs.


Watch that the ripe Mulberries aren't fermenting in place. I've seen flocks of birds happily getting hammered on femented Mulberries. Many dogs are equally fond of their vino.


----------

